# Labor Ban



## Zain15

Hi all,

I have a very urgent issue to be resolved, please help me if anybody of u good people can, I am working here in Sharjah since last 7 months, I have limited contract for 2 years (I think which is said bounded also) but now I am getting much better opportunity, what if I quit this job? I am a Computer Engineer and getting 14+ offer, I think there is clause in the Labor law that if your getting 14+ on bachelors degree then there will be no ban. Please advise about labor ban or company ban...
and yeah new employers are in Dubai Free Zone...


----------



## rsinner

why don't you ask the PRO of the new employer about the labour ban? 
If it is so urgent, you could also ask the Ministry of Labour (contact details on the website Ministry of Labour). For such a crucial (and "urgent") decision, and given the ever evolving rules, better to get advice right from the source.
Free zone - most likely no ban. But who knows for sure.


----------



## Zain15

rsinner said:


> why don't you ask the PRO of the new employer about the labour ban?
> If it is so urgent, you could also ask the Ministry of Labour (contact details on the website Ministry of Labour). For such a crucial (and "urgent") decision, and given the ever evolving rules, better to get advice right from the source.
> Free zone - most likely no ban. But who knows for sure.


Hi,

Thanks for replying...actually i am confused between the types of bans, about labor ban 
ok it wont effect on free zone, but what about company ban, since I have a limited contract, if company imposed ban then what will happen? any suggestions please...


----------



## riazjee

I think it should be fine but as someone suggested, it would be better to check with the new company explaining them the situation.


----------



## qtchick

Zain15 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a very urgent issue to be resolved, please help me if anybody of u good people can, I am working here in Sharjah since last 7 months, I have limited contract for 2 years (I think which is said bounded also) but now I am getting much better opportunity, what if I quit this job? I am a Computer Engineer and getting 14+ offer, I think there is clause in the Labor law that if your getting 14+ on bachelors degree then there will be no ban. Please advise about labor ban or company ban...
> and yeah new employers are in Dubai Free Zone...




Hi,

You should not have any ban. Your salary is higher and new company is in Free zone. But getting out of this contract will need you to pay 45 days salary as compensation.


----------

